# Tecumseh TVM 195



## n8wmb (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a TVM 195 with no spark. Shut the engine off to gas it up and has not run since. Any ideas other than coil?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

To test, remove the green kill switch lead wire from module, remove module from engine and clean the mounting posts and area on the module where it mounts to insure a good ground. Reinstall module leaving green wire disconnected, set air gap .010" - .012" ( I just use a business card) and retest for spark. If you still have no spark then it's safe to assume the module needs to be replaced. If you have spark, then plug kill switch lead into module and retest for spark.

Let us know what you find.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## n8wmb (Jun 2, 2010)

The green wire on this coil comes from the magneto and goes to the coil. It then is jumpered over to the throttle shutoff. What kind of voltage AC OR DC should be coming to the coil from the magneto?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

n8wmb said:


> The green wire on this coil comes from the magneto and goes to the coil. It then is jumpered over to the throttle shutoff. What kind of voltage AC OR DC should be coming to the coil from the magneto?


The green wire comes from a kill switch underneath the flywheel, not a magneto. The external coil/ignition module is a completely self contained ignition and does not require an external power source to operate! Unplugging the green wire from the coil eliminates the kill switch circuit for testing. If you have spark after this wire is disconnected, then your spark problem is likely caused by the wire or one of the kill switches. A bad ground from the module to the engine block can also affect ignition spark. 

Do the test as previously described and if you still have no spark, then your module is bad. It really is that easy.


----------



## n8wmb (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks a million. I got off work early today so I'll give the test a try and I will let you know what I find.
Thanks again 30 , Marty


----------



## n8wmb (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried the first test that you gave and still no spark. I think I need a new coil . I guess its worth a shot. It's only $25 plus shipping. Beats putting a new motor on it . Thanks for your help. I'll still post when I git er going. May be a week or so ; I farm and we are rained out ; but when things dry up some we are right back to 14 hr. days.
Wish me luck , Marty


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

n8wmb said:


> I tried the first test that you gave and still no spark. I think I need a new coil . I guess its worth a shot. It's only $25 plus shipping. Beats putting a new motor on it . Thanks for your help. I'll still post when I git er going. May be a week or so ; I farm and we are rained out ; but when things dry up some we are right back to 14 hr. days.
> Wish me luck , Marty


Best of luck.... :thumbsup:


----------

